# Can you guys withthe type 72 wheels post pics of your car here



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I would like to see what they look like on the different colors and styles 


thanks :thumb:


----------



## rockets (Jan 4, 2002)

*okay, but not my ride*

first, the original but not my ride


----------



## rockets (Jan 4, 2002)

*and now*

here's that same picture with suck a$$ pshop job made to look what I think my car will look like when it gets here in 3 weeks or so.


----------



## TC (Jan 7, 2002)

*UK Sport*

..with the M Sport Kit II


----------



## Joose (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: UK Sport*



TC said:


> *..with the M Sport Kit II *


damn i like that car!!!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

TC,

Is that the original rear spoiler that came with the M AeroKit II? AFAIK, the M II kit comes with a spoiler lip a la M3.

BTW, the car looks gorgeous.


----------



## TC (Jan 7, 2002)

*Hi Alex*

No. I had the lip spoiler deleted (no cost option) and replaced with the coupe boot spoiler. IMO the Coupe spoiler looks magic, as it really follows the line of the body. Unlike the Saloon version, which lookes like it was designed for a 5 Series!


----------



## Joose (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: UK Sport*

TC,

POST SOME MORE!!!!!


----------



## TC (Jan 7, 2002)

*I will ...*

I need to get some good pics. Only had the car for less than a week, and most of the time its been *****ing down with rain!


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Here is mine Alan:










Closer Shot on the wheel:


----------



## Joose (Jan 11, 2002)

very nice


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

flying toaster . . . 

Your car looks really hot !!! 

Do you have any interior pics ?


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: okay, but not my ride*



rockets said:


> *first, the original but not my ride *












Hey, that looks like my car :yikes:

Wait a minute... that is my car :thumb:


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Sorry for the late response.

Thank you for the nice comments. The interior is nothing special compared to everyone elses, but here is a pic (and yes, the gear knob wood is lighter color than other wood parts, lol)


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: and now*



rockets said:


> *here's that same picture with suck a$$ pshop job made to look what I think my car will look like when it gets here in 3 weeks or so. *












Hey Rocket Man,
The next time you want to vandalize my car how about keying it or cutting a tire like normal?
Do you have any idea how much this is going to cost me to get rid of the Battleship Grey you painted all over my car?


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

wow, I really like those factory rims!!! what size tires do they come with? does anyone know if the gear ratios are different on that car than from a car with 17" rims? I wonder if the speedo is calibrated differently.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

gear ratios wouldn't change, and I would suspect that the tires would be of lower profile, so that the overall diameter of the wheel+tire would be almost identical (within mm's) of the 17" set-up


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *gear ratios wouldn't change, and I would suspect that the tires would be of lower profile, so that the overall diameter of the wheel+tire would be almost identical (within mm's) of the 17" set-up *


Overall Diameter is extremely close and I am almost positive the only thing that changes wih that 18Inch wheel option are the wheels & tires only


----------



## unleasHell (Mar 25, 2002)

*hey flying toaster*

are you gonna remove that child-air-bag safty sticker off the wood on the passenger side?

that was like the first thing I did...


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

LOL, I should, shouldn't I? I have not figured out how yet, any tips?


----------



## unleasHell (Mar 25, 2002)

fingernails, they don't scratch (well wood anyway)

all of the adhesive came off easily, but if you let it stay on to long it could separate and remain on the wood...


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

LOL, got it.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

IMHO, you should go look at them in person at the dealer. No doubt the 72 styles wheels look good, but I noticed they look out of place (ruin the lines) at some angles when viewing the car. Again this is just my opinion. Plus they look like a biotch to clean. YMMV :angel:


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh man why did you show thoses wheel!?!! haha I'm ordering late May for mid-July delivery and I just made my decision last week to with the sports (17").....now after seeing them on a Metallic Topaz Blue (which I'm getting) I love those rims all over again....I think I'm just going to have to get both.....I'll get the sports now and buy the 18"s later I can't wait to find out how much their going to cost seperate


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Rufus, if you are going to buy 18"ers later on, from which ever brand, I suggest going with 18"ers from the first time. The suspension and the height of the vechicle is adjusted accordingly. If you get 17"ers and put 18"ers later on you will also have to buy new springs to lower the car and most probably new suspensions.

You are right, the Type 72's look really nice on topaz, they are not that difficult to clean either and the tires complement them very nicely. The ride is not bad at all and absorbs pot holes quite nicely. However, because the tires are so low profile, especially in the rear, you need to be careful; scratching is easy.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks for the info! Man I want both.....Are you saying I can't just swap rims on a nice sunny day depending on the mood?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Flying toaster - if he goes with the stock 18" wheels, they are almost the same exact diameter as the stock 17" wheels.


The sports package suspension is the same whether you get the 17" or 18" wheels

So if Rufus decides to go with the 17" wheels for winter and the 18" wheels ofr summer, no modifications are needed.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Are you sure of that?:dunno:


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

It would probably be cheaper to get the 18's first and then buy the 17's afterwords right??? 900 + what the 17's cost. Instead of the 17's and then what the 18's cost. If I'm wrong on this let me know. By the way how much do each cost if you bought seperately. Like 4 17" rims or 4 18" rims w/o tires I can get a good deal on those.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *It would probably be cheaper to get the 18's first and then buy the 17's afterwords right??? 900 + what the 17's cost. Instead of the 17's and then what the 18's cost. If I'm wrong on this let me know. By the way how much do each cost if you bought seperately. Like 4 17" rims or 4 18" rims w/o tires I can get a good deal on those. *


Flying toaster - yes I am sure
Check out this link to see that the tires are very close in Diameter 
http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html 
As far as the suspension, if you check at BMWNA website, you'll see that it says nothing about the suspension, it's only a wheel & tire option

Rufus - If it were me I would get the car with the car with the sports package option 17" wheels, then later on get the 18"s used from someone. You are going to have the $900 you saved from not buying them from the factory + whatever cost someone wants for te 18's. Somone would probably get $1400-1500 for the 18's so it would only really cost you another $500-600

If you did it the other way around, you are already spending an additional $900 on the 18" option (plus you don't get a full size spare with this option) + your going to spend another $1200 for a set of 17's so total out of pocket would be approx $2000 instead of only $1400-1500

Do you understand ?


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Yeah that was my original plan because I like the 17's alittle more. I'll probably down the road get the 18's (later this year). Too bad the 19's that the M3 has an option for can't fit the 330's in the rear....that would be a nice add on too. Thanks for your help.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Alan - Don't take the word of the web site. At the time I was ordering the car in September, I opted to wait for November built for the 18"ers, because my salesman, whom I trust (Joern Esser) checked and confirmed spring/suspension changes. That is why the 18"ers were not available in the US for over a year as they wanted to test and make the appropriate suspension changes for US roads, while Euro got the option, I think, in MY2000. Same thing with the 19"ers for the M3.

Rufus - M3's 19"ers do fit the e46 with their 9.5" wheel width. Even with minor modifications, 10" wheels fit.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

FlyingToaster said:


> *Alan - Don't take the word of the web site. At the time I was ordering the car in September, I opted to wait for November built for the 18"ers, because my salesman, whom I trust (Joern Esser) checked and confirmed spring/suspension changes. That is why the 18"ers were not available in the US for over a year as they wanted to test and make the appropriate suspension changes for US roads, while Euro got the option, I think, in MY2000. Same thing with the 19"ers for the M3.
> 
> Rufus - M3's 19"ers do fit the e46 with their 9.5" wheel width. Even with minor modifications, 10" wheels fit. *


I was only referring to the BMWNA website as back-up for what I was saying but if you look at the actual option, it is $900 for the style 72 wheels. It is not a suspension upgrade only a wheel upgrade.

You salesman is correct that there were suspension changes for the 330's but that is for all 330's not just the one's with the 18" wheels.

In fact I have driven the 2002 330i and the suspension changes are evident.

If you still doubt this, then we could post a new thread and see what others on the board have to say just for the peace of mind.

peace !


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

No need, I'll always take your word bud :thumb:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

FlyingToaster said:


> *No need, I'll always take your word bud :thumb: *


COOL :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks guys! You've both left me confused but I'm stickin with the 17's until down the road ;O)

Best of Luck!


----------



## asura0s9 (Mar 24, 2002)

Looks GREAT...



and looks like a b*tch to clean


----------



## steve dunham (May 30, 2002)

*What tire comes with the Style 72 18"ers on the E46...?*

Can someone respond with what tires come with 
the style 72 18" wheels and for that matter, 
what tire comes with the style 68's too...?


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Mine came with Michelins, but it might have been Conti's as well, its a 50/50 chance as I understand it.


----------

